# Kansas City KS/MO: Experienced gamer looking for a game



## bynk (Apr 13, 2004)

Howdy all, 

I have recently moved to Kansas City and am looking for a game. Almost any FRPG or SciFi RPG will do. I have played (but not limited to) AD&D, D&D3.x, Hero System (Fantasy Hero, StarHero, Champions), Traveller, and Shadowrun. 

Reply to this thread or email me at me_at_kevinbingham.com

Thanks, 
-Kevin Bingham
http://www.kevinbingham.com/


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 2, 2004)

Kevin, check this thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=80056&highlight=kansas+city

For information about an upcoming KC game day.


----------



## d20fool (Jun 10, 2004)

*South of town?*

I run a D&D game in Clinton, one hour south of town, if you are interested.


----------

